#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  Localization and calling in GSM,wireless and mobile communication,lecture notes

## Prashant Kumar Singh Rang

GSM has an additional feature of worldwide localization of users .GSM  System always know where a user currently is, and the same phone number  is valid worldwide.





  Similar Threads: Is-95, the cdma one,wireless and mobile communication,lecture notes pdf Protocols architecture in gsm,wireless and mobile communication,lecture notes Modern Wireless Communication Systems,wireless and mobile communication,best lecture notes download Limitations in Wireless Networking,wireless and mobile communication,lecture notes pdf free download Wireless Transmission Protocols,wireless and mobile communication,lecture notes

----------

